# 9 tác dụng phụ của nha đam nhiều người chưa biết, điều số 3 chị em nhất định phải nhớ



## uyenlam (1/8/18)

*Lô hội (nha đam) có nhiều lợi ích về sức khỏe, nhưng lại có những tác dụng phụ có thể bạn chưa biết hết.*

Nha đam là một thành phần làm đẹp phổ biến mà không cần giới thiệu. Nó không chỉ là một cơn sốt trong thế giới sắc đẹp mà cả trong thế giới sức khỏe nữa. Nha đam đã được phổ biến từ nhiều thế kỷ. Nó được trồng chủ yếu như một loại cây trồng cho gel lô hội, được lấy từ lá aloe vera. Cây lô hội được sử dụng rộng rãi ngày nay trong các loại thực phẩm có hương vị, mỹ phẩm, thuốc thảo dược và thực phẩm bổ sung.

Nha đam sản xuất ra hai chất là gel và mủ, được sử dụng trong các loại thuốc. Gel lô hội như chúng ta đều biết, là chất gel giống như trong lá lô hội. Còn mủ lô hội có màu vàng nhạt và xuất phát từ bên dưới da của cây.

Gel lô hội được tạo thành từ khoảng 96% nước và chứa các vitamin A, B, C và E. Gel lô hội tốt cho những người bị bệnh tiểu đường, viêm gan, sụt cân, viêm ruột, loét dạ dày, viêm xương khớp, hen suyễn, sốt, ngứa và viêm… Các loại thuốc chế từ gel lô hội cũng được dùng để bôi da.

Gel lô hội rất cần thiết cho sức khỏe, tóc và da. Loại gel này cũng được sử dụng để sản xuất nước ép lô hội đã được sử dụng theo truyền thống trong nhiều chế phẩm Ayurvedic, thuốc bổ nói riêng và thuốc men nói chung.

Tuy nhiên, nếu dùng lượng nước ép lô hội dư thừa có thể gây hại cho cơ thể và dẫn đến nhiều tác dụng phụ khác nhau. Một số người còn có thể bị dị ứng với mủ của cây lô hội.

*Vậy, lô hội có an toàn để tiêu thụ không?*
Tùy tiện uống nước ép lô hội có thể gây hại nghiêm trọng cho sức khỏe của bạn như tiêu chảy, chuột rút ở bụng, yếu cơ, sưng cổ họng và nghiêm trọng hơn là mất thị lực. Tiêu thụ một lượng lớn nước ép lô hội trong một thời gian dài cũng có thể dẫn đến suy thận.

_

_
_Tác dụng phụ của mủ lô hội_​
_*Gây dị ứng da*_
Việc sử dụng gel lô hội trong một thời gian dài có thể gây dị ứng da như viêm, phát ban và đỏ mí mắt. Các tác dụng phụ khác trên da bao gồm khô, cứng, phát triển các đốm tím... Hơn nữa, bôi gel lô hội và bước ra ngoài nắng có thể gây phát ban, kích ứng da hoặc da bị đỏ và bỏng.

_*Giảm lượng đường trong máu*_
Lô hội có liên quan đến lượng đường trong máu thấp hơn và do đó bệnh nhân tiểu đường nên thận trọng hơn khi tiêu thụ lô hội.

_*Gây biến chứng trong thai kỳ và cho con bú*_
Cả gel và mủ của lô hội đều có thể không an toàn cho bà mẹ mang thai và cho con bú khi ăn phải. Lý do là lô hội có thể kích thích các cơn co thắt tử cung và gây ra các biến chứng như sẩy thai và làm tăng nguy cơ dị tật bẩm sinh. Còn khi cho con bú, tiêu thụ nước ép lô hội có thể ảnh hưởng đến đứa trẻ.

_*Tổn thương gan*_
Tiêu thụ lô hội liều cao có thể dẫn đến viêm gan. Sự hiện diện của nhiều hợp chất hoạt tính sinh học như C-glycosides, anthraquinon, anthone, lectins, polymannans và acetylated mannans trong lô hội có thể ảnh hưởng đến quá trình giải độc của gan và điều này có thể dẫn đến tổn thương gan.

_*Suy thận*_
Lô hội có thể tương tác với một số loại thuốc (Digoxin, thuốc trị đái tháo đường, Sevoflurane, thuốc lợi tiểu) và có thể dẫn đến bệnh thận trong thời gian dài. Dùng mủ lô hội cũng có liên quan đến suy thận. Vì vậy, những người bị bất kỳ vấn đề gì về thận nên tránh tiêu thụ lô hội.



​
_*Mất cân bằng điện giải*_
Tiêu thụ một lượng lớn nước ép lô hội có thể gây ra chuyển động lỏng lẻo, tiêu chảy và đau bụng do đau dẫn đến mất nước và mất cân bằng điện giải.

_*Gây khó chịu dạ dày*_
Một trong những tác dụng phụ của việc uống nước ép lô hội là cảm giác khó chịu ở dạ dày. Mủ lô hội có thể gây ra chuột rút quá mức, đau bụng và đầy bụng. Tránh uống nước ép lô hội nếu bạn đang đối phó với các vấn đề về dạ dày.

_*Gây hại thêm cho bệnh Crohn (bệnh về đường ruột) và viêm loét đại tràng*_
Nếu bạn đang được mắc bệnh đường ruột hạn như bệnh Crohn và viêm loét đại tràng, hãy tránh uống nước ép lô hội vì mủ lô hội là chất kích thích gây hại thêm cho ruột.

_*Làm bệnh trĩ nặng hơn*_
Nếu bạn bị bệnh trĩ, không nên tiêu thụ nước ép lô hội vì nó có thể làm cho tình trạng bệnh tồi tệ hơn.
Ngoài ra, những người vừa trải qua cuộc phẫu thuật cũng nên thận trọng khi sử dụng lô hội.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

